# poulan Pro PPB3416



## luckyclover4u2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Got a poulan pro PPb3416 that I am working on. Replaced fuel filter and checked gas lines and primer bulb for leaks. Replaced plug and have good fire. Carb was bad so I rebuilt it. Tried starting it and will not fire. Took carb apart again and rechecked everything in carb all looks good. Tried starting again still would not start, pulled plug and could not smell or see any gas. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look for an air leak into the crankcase, either in the intake, insulator or pulse hose if equipped with one.


----------



## luckyclover4u2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there any easy way of checking for an air leak or just look for loose bolts, bad gasket seal....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have the proper test equipment, you can pressurize the crankcase. Looking for the obvious loose bolts, blown gaskets, broken hoses etc... is where I always start.


----------

